# Fennec fox breeders?



## ZenZen

I would like to buy a fennec fox in the future, once I'm all set... only problem is, I can't seem to find any breeders. Flashman Foxes appear to not be active anymore (the Contact link on their website is broken, as well as their Sign Up option).
Could anybody point me in the right direction, please?

Thanks in advance! ^^


----------



## ian14

You'll probably get further using Facebook.


----------



## ZenZen

ian14 said:


> You'll probably get further using Facebook.


That's rather vague  Which groups are most recommended for finding breeders/foxes for sale? 

(I have not used Facebook for a while, so am not really sure where I'd start)


----------



## Esiuol

There aren't many breeders in the UK - they can be quite difficult to breed.

Exotic pets Leicester advertised some this year - https://www.facebook.com/Exotic-Pets-Leicester-836616173046085/


----------



## ZenZen

Esiuol said:


> There aren't many breeders in the UK - they can be quite difficult to breed.
> 
> Exotic pets Leicester advertised some this year - https://www.facebook.com/Exotic-Pets-Leicester-836616173046085/



This looks interesting. I'll contact them, see if they have any, or know anyone who does. Thx


----------



## davei

Did you have any luck finding a breeder?


----------



## feorag

If you're on FAcebook you could check out Exotic Mammal & Birds UK or Exotic Mammals to buy and Sell UK


----------



## incubic12

Just want to know, how about the personalities or behaviour of fox fennec? I mean is that like in between cat and dog? Or it has some special traits? good for cuddling buddy in front of the TV?


----------



## Esiuol

incubic12 said:


> Just want to know, how about the personalities or behaviour of fox fennec? I mean is that like in between cat and dog? Or it has some special traits? good for cuddling buddy in front of the TV?



Definitely not good for a cuddling buddy in front of the TV - they're high maintenance pets that will require around decade or more, of dedication and devotion.

Think of a tiny hyperactive 3 year old, that's happy to scream, climb and get into everything, who's full time job is to eat/dig up at your flooring and furniture, or anything they wish to make a toy of. They won't ever grow up and tend to be most noisy and active at night. Their urine/faeces also smell quite pungent/unique, they use it for scent marking and they typically can't be 100% litter trained like a cat for example, you'd still expect accidents from a Fennec.

They aren't laid back pets - they do need an outlet for their natural behaviours such as digging, foraging and hunting, a dig pit with sand and adding some bugs is a good idea for example. Otherwise they'll make their own entertainment. 

You'll also need to find an exotic vets with experience with Fennecs or at least be willing to learn - it isn't cheap. Then the complexities of their diet.

They can make amazing pets for the right dedicated owners though.


----------

